# article about tube anemones and more



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/june2004/invert.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought one for a good price once... It never opened up and about a month later i started getting bacteria blooms..

Im wondering still if the tube anemone was still at the store (they gave me a shell, but maybe it was deeper?) or if it died and caused the bloom

They look cool but can grow VERY large, One guy in the GTA was trying to sell one that almost took a whole 34G tank....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got one (my wife pushed me) last sunday on Kingston rd. I will post image to verify what I got (what a stupied beahvier on my part)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Its easier to handle then the bubble tip you have... so dont punish yourself over the tube purchase.. 

It wont move as long as its tube is still intact, unlike the bubble tip that can move anytime it wants. Put it in the sand, in an area where it wont touch corals or fish and you should be fine


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Its easier to handle then the bubble tip you have... so dont punish yourself over the tube purchase..
> 
> It wont move as long as its tube is still intact, unlike the bubble tip that can move anytime it wants. Put it in the sand, in an area where it wont touch corals or fish and you should be fine


should not it be flat on the sand?

bubble tip is OK for now. It is well and did not move from the place, since than. I am planning to move it soon to the new tank and will see what will happen. 
Maximum will give it for free to somebody (but wife really likes it)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

It was a few months ago that I did my tube anemone research... but i think people were recommending burying the tube in the sand if possible (not all of it, just the part farthest from the head.. really depends on how big the tube is.. Ive seen some that are half an inch thick, and ive seen some that are as big as a softball (3-4 inches)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wil check the size in the evening

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We've had a tube anemone for over a year, it has never killed anything or eaten any fish. We feed it once a week, silver sides and our sexy shrimp live in and around it. We also have coarls around it which it can touch, nothing happens.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We carry tube anemones from time to time and have some in our display. We had to move the ones in our display last month and the tube burried beneath the subtrate was about a foot long. We do not target feed these as we heavily feed our tanks. There has never been a casualty due to them.

Before purchasing these guys observe them in the store for a while. At most LFS you will see them fade from the dark purple to almost white over time. We have had the tube anemones in our system over over a year and a half and they are still a bright purple with green center.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I got one (my wife pushed me) last sunday on Kingston rd. I will post image to verify what I got (what a stupied beahvier on my part)


At least she's supportive of the whole reef tank thing....


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

at one point i was really interested in getting one of these and i think i remember seeing the one mentioned above about someone on the forums selling one that took up an a 34g tank.

it was probably in that same article the OP linked to as well where the author mentioned a good trick to use if you don't have enough sand in your tank. it was something along the line of putting the tube anemone into a larger pipe/conduit and building the area up around it with sand.

I've been contemplating giving it a try, but maybe further down the line when my tank gets more mature.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the baby. what is odd - the guy in the store told me that this one does not required food.
Probably it is not a tube?
Thanks.



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> At least she's supportive of the whole reef tank thing....


This is more important, that wrong buy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder if its getting to much flow..

Typically the tentacles like to come out straight (same line as the tube).... yours seems to be pulled back against itself


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I wonder if its getting to much flow..
> 
> Typically the tentacles like to come out straight (same line as the tube).... yours seems to be pulled back against itself


It is in gorizontal position 5" from the sand. I am not sure that I can agjust power heads up. It will blow water out of the tank.

*Is this tube one?*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have one too, it still has yet to settle in a spot. I buried it twice but still moves around

Twice now after it gets free...it seem to attack my carpet anemone because i've found it twice kind of attached to the carpet anemone and i had to separate them.

I saw on the link that it says to put them in a pvc pipe...is that the same as abs pipe? its a black hard plastic tube


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is not the same. PVS is grey and ABs is black

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/june2004/invert.htm

This is about Tube Anemones

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

but besides that is there any difference if i used a piece of abs to house the tube anemone


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know.

ABS has different chemistry and by plumbing codes does not allow to be installed in the highrise buildings, since it produces gases (do not know which), but PVC is OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

